# Babies in Advertising



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone else feel sensitive about seeing photos of babies/happy couples within the visual advertising of infertility companies?  
Obviously I understand 'that' is the main end goal of using such services - but the reason your visiting the company is due to your own struggle in achieving this and of course that goal isn't 'guaranteed' by the company.
Sometimes it just really miffs me to see these photos unavoidably plastered on websites.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I don't like it either. I know seeing pictures of other people's babies can be painful to people struggling with infertility, and I think showing baby pictures (which you're supposed to believe are the babies of successful patients, even though they're probably stock photos licensed from a marketing firm) is a cheap ploy that plays on the emotions of people who are desperate for a baby of their own. I actually enjoy seeing photos of my friends' kids, but I still think it's crass and distasteful how many IVF clinics (including mine) plaster photos of babies all over their websites. So, no, I don't think you're being hypersensitive or anything.


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Its a strange one isn't it


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's weird for me because I don't blink an eye at babies in the adverts, but get upset by "mother, father, baby" scenes in some of the IVF adverts. Though i would much rather happy families than a picture of the reality for many: people crying, men getting drunk to hide their feelings, needles, negative pregnancy tests  

My clinics quite good, it's just the odd non-descript baby and mostly embryos, and icsi pictures, oh and those splodges that are probably an artists representation of "hope" or some such other thing that's over my head!    

Xxx


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

I must admit, I have always felt that with the advertising on this forum. I am actually pleased when an advert for toilets comes up instead    

I always struggled with some of the adverts on tv, especially cow and gate which really go on about motherhood and how they're all doing great.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think pregnancy tests/ovulation tests, and folic acid/vitamins carrying pictures of babies/mums is horrible too. There's an implication, a promise, as if getting one smiley face is a guarantee, as if you'd only take folic acid if a baby was imminent...

which of course is miles from reality. 

i can't stand babies or the parent/child relationship being used in advertising on tv when used for non-baby stuff either. i can just about understand it for baby products like milk or nappies but some days it seems to get into everything which seems insensitive and thoughtless on the part of the advertisers. there were some adverts (i think for insurance) showing a child growing up and leaving home which were heartbreaking in their clear naive assumption that that is what life is like for all...

also i don't like adverts for nurseries/playgroups or for fostering/adoption near ivf clinics, both seem wrong..


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Totally agree with these other sources of advertising 'the perfect life' ... I realise everytime one of those cow n gate adverts come on TV my husband and I just awkwardly stare at opposite sides of the room until its over!


----------



## Hoping 2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Totally agree. I've already complied a 'hate' list of companies that if I'm (ever) successful we will be avoiding!!! There is one in Ireland for a baby food company that is totally patronising and I probably would never have noticed this if it wasn't for my IF struggles. 

Also I agree about the 'perfect life' adverts for cars etc showing happy families etc. Thank heavens for Sky + and it's equivalent - it's the only way we watch TV these days. 

My clinic thankfully avoids the bouncing baby pics - I too think it's obscene and not a little insensitive of clinics to employ this tatic.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you use Mozilla Firefox you can block ads by downloading this:

https://adblockplus.org/

/links


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think there are also different versions for Chrome, Internet Explorer and other search engines too


----------

